# Conectar motor de taladro directo a corriente (probar si funciona)



## Ibiza (May 24, 2017)

Buenas. Quisiera saber como conectar los cables de un taladro pequeño marca MAKITA, que gira al derecho y al revés, sin switch, de la bobina salen 4 cables 2 cables azules abajo y en la parte de arriba tiene uno gris y uno azul que salen de la bobina, y 2 cables grises de los carbones.[/I]

No tengo cámara ahora, pero es éste el taladro, tengo unas imágenes de un vídeo del mismo taladro, allí muestran los cables, solo que el mío no tiene el interruptor y quiero ponerlo directo, de ante manos gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2017)

Ponés las bobinas de campo en paralelo (y en fase) y el rotor (carbones) en serie con aquello.

Sería mejor fotos de mas cerca con mas detalle.


----------



## vrainom (May 30, 2017)

Viejo, lamento decirte que ese taladro no es Makita.

Lo que necesitas hacer es conectar un cable de cada campo o estator (las bobinas fijas) al voltaje de red. Estos deben ser esquinados, refiriendome a que si tomas el lado derecho del estator de arriba para conectarlo a la red debes tomar el lado izquierdo del estator de abajo para conectarlo a la red también, los dos cables que quedan van a los carbones, si queda girando al revés invierte los carbones.


----------



## nesin (Ago 21, 2017)

Buenas noches!
Vengo por su ayuda, quisiera intentar repara un taladro (skill 6664) ver si tiene solución,
dejo de funcionar al taladrar una pared, solo se apago y ya no encendió más, eh revisado:
El cablede alimentación esta intacto.
No hay olor ni señas de haberse quemado.
Las delgas están bien.
Las escobillas(le pregunte a un amigo que a lo mucho sabe como y cuando cambiárselas y me dijo que estaban buenas).
desprendi cable 1 y 2 y conecte directamente al toma pero este no encendio

Lo que quiero hacer una conexión directa sin el switch y si enciende hacer la compra en línea de este, no se si es posible, les dejo una imagen en la que intento detallar.
El traladro es de dos velosidadoes cuando se presionaba el switch a fondo hacia puente la entrada fase con el cable 1, mientras que el 2 esta directo a neutro.
Los cables de las escobillas van al selector de dirección de giro.
Disculpen las Molestias.
De antemano muchas gracias!


----------



## Ozow (Ago 21, 2017)

Buenas.
Revisa las bobinas que no estén abiertas, por lo que veo no es de velocidad regulable o me equivoco?.
Revisa el switch que haga contacto cuando lo presionas con el multimetro.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 22, 2017)

va todo en serie los dos campos y el colector


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2017)

Verificaste que la llave tenga continuidad???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2017)

Suena a carbones con "seguro-protector" , a mi me ha pasado , cuando el carbón llega a un punto de desgaste , se dispara un plastiquito interno con un resorte que separa al carbón 1 mm del colector , y la máquina se detiene inmediátamente sin falla anterior.


----------



## nesin (Ago 22, 2017)

Gracia por sus repuestas!
Extraje el rotor y el estator como muestra capitanp, al verificar si tenia continuidad el cable 1 -3 no tenia mientras que el 4 y 2 si... al revisar el cable 1 parecia que la punta del cobre esta aderido mas por algun aislante y que por el uso este termino aislandolo completamente, solo fue cuestion de quitar el cable remover el aislante ajustar el contacto y ya esta de nuevo funcionando.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## Dando (Abr 17, 2021)

Me pueden indicar como conectar este taladro directo a la corriente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2021)

Dando dijo:


> Me pueden indicar como conectar este taladro directo a la corriente?


Los cables azules ¿ Donde a donde van ?


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 17, 2021)

Pones en riesgo tu vida al operar articulos eléctricos que puede matar...
Lo llevas a un tecnico electrico y solycionas tu problema


----------



## chester85 (May 18, 2021)

¿Y no es más fácil optar por un taladro de batería, en vez de estar preocupado por la corriente?


----------

